# Se puede usar diodos ideales en multisim?



## oswaldoan27 (Ene 19, 2014)

Me gustaría que todas las personas de este foro puedan aportar en este tema ya que muchas veces necesitamos simular en MULTISIM pero con diodos ideales(para el curso de electrónicos 1 por ejemplo).

Yo encontré en multisim el diodo virtual, sin embargo este no tiene el comportamiento ideal....


----------



## lm555cn (Ene 19, 2014)

Parece que vas a tener que utilizar el "Component Wizard" y editar el modelo del diodo ideal para agregarlo a la librería.  Lamentablemente, yo no sé hacer eso.  Tal vez entre varios que lo ocupen puedan modelarlo.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 20, 2014)

Para una clase de lo mas básico de electrónica donde casi todos los componentes son ideales, y si lo configuras indestructibles es en el crocclip.

Es muy básico para las simulaciones y muy didactico y facil de usar

Pido disculpas por la respuesta, no esta relacionada con el multisim, pero si con electrónica muy básica y componentes ideales


----------



## oswaldoan27 (Ene 22, 2014)

intente configurar en el wizard el diodo ideal pero no pude hacerlo  , al parecer piden el datasheet para crear un nuevo componente


----------

